# [Résolu] Problème démarrage Gentoo

## Kokito

Bonjour à tous !   :Very Happy: 

Je vous expose mon petit problème.

J'ai récupéré un serveur avec 4 DD de 500 Go, 2 Go RAM et un P4 3GHz. J'ai démarré sur un LiveCD Gentoo pour m'apercevoir que les DD sont partitionnés à l'arrache et que plus personne n'avait les mots de passe de la bécane (root etc ...).

Bref, j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains et j'ai voulu recommencer depuis zéro, l'installation de la bécane.

J'ai suivi la doc pour partitionner mes DDs avec GParted, à savoir :

Partition	Système de fichiers	Taille	Description

/dev/sda1	ext2	32M	Partition d'amorçage

/dev/sda2	(swap)	512M	Partition de mémoire virtuelle

/dev/sda3	ext3	Reste du disque	Partition racine

Et là depuis que j'ai fait ceci, impossible de redémarrer, que ce soit avec le LiveCD ou accéder au bios.

Avec le LiveCD ou GParted, tout se fige sur l'écran d'intro "NEC" (Press F2 to Enter BIOS Setup F12 to Boots on Network), il ne passe rien ... et j'essaye d'accéder au bios, en appuyant rapidement sur F2, tout se fige sur le listage du matériel ... bref je suis dans la mouise   :Laughing: 

J'ai du merdé sur le partionnement ou je ne sais quoi ...

Que me conseillez-vous pour repartir de zéro ?

Merci de votre aide   :Cool: Last edited by Kokito on Wed Oct 16, 2013 9:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Est-ce que le serveur démarrait avant?

Apparemment, le problème est plus d'ordre du BIOS qu'autre chose, si tu n'arrives même pas à démarrer un CD.

----------

## Kokito

En fait, un mot de passe était demandé pour démarrer et vu que personne n'a pu me donner celui-ci, je ne peux pas te certifier que ce serveur fonctionnait ... il y a des on-dit qui me disent que oui   :Laughing: 

Et depuis que j'ai partionné les disques, impossible d'accéder au bios également ... c'est un truc de fou   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Quels sont la marque et modèle de ce serveur ?

As-tu essayé de mettre à zéro le BIOS ?

----------

## Kokito

Marque et modèle : NEC Express 5800 TM800

J'ai retiré la pile et j'ai switché le jumper juste à côté, ça n'a malheureusement rien changé   :Sad: 

----------

## Kokito

Bon ... j'ai débranché les 4 disques durs l'un après l'autre ... une fois que le disque dur partitionné tel qu'il était décrit dans le guide Gentoo est débranché, le bios est de nouveau accessible ... et le démarrage de Gentoo via le LiveCD est possible ...

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

De mémoire, je l'ai partitionné de la sorte :

64 Mo pour l'amorçage (ext2)

4096 Mo pour le swap (linux-swap)

450 Go et des brouettes pour le reste (ext3)

Il y a quelque chose qui cloche ci-dessus ??

J'ai l'air fin avec mon disque débranché si je peux même plus le repartitionner   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kokito

En tout cas, merci de ton aide Xavier, je mets le tag résolu et je recommence avec une autre doc   :Laughing: 

----------

